
Digital Shipbuilding – The Ford Class - eudora
https://www.thefordclass.com/build/digital.html
======
eudora
> After more than 125 years of using two-dimensional paper drawings, the
> shipyard has set its sights on a “drawingless” future, where work
> instructions are packaged and delivered electronically.

> The migration is already bearing fruit. To date, 14 work packages on Kennedy
> have been completed using “visual work instructions” provided on hand-held
> tablets.

PADDs, finally

